# Brook Lopez



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

EVERYWHERE SAYS WE ARE GOING TO DRAFT HIM!!!!

:azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Aren't you a Pistons fan? Why would you care? Either way, I think he is a solid pick for the T'Wolves.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm a big Wolves fan too!

Lopez is noweher near as talented as O.J. Mayo. He screams mediocre, and I want no part of him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seems like everyone wants to avoid him like the plague or something. My team had a top pick, I would too.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know....McHale is known to make bad decisions before.......























:lol:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hoiberg is holding his hand now. I hope it's alright...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Besides why do the Wolves need Lopez when Al is still on the team


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^ I would assume it's to move Al to the PF position.

It makes sense.....but that doesn't make it a good move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Besides why do the Wolves need Lopez when Al is still on the team


They want to move Al to PF, I think.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

We need a center badly, but not one in the mold of Brook. We need his Brother.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I will be so ****ed off if they take lopez, hes never going to develop into a dominant player.. this is the third pick... not the fourteenth or something, you need to get an impact player


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Lopez worries me because I can't think of a single guy like him who succeeded in the NBA. Most decent offensive centers who are ok but don't dominate in college go on to be mediocre NBA centers or worse. And there's no reason to use the third pick on a guy like that. I mean, Luc Longley averaged numbers every bit as good as Brook Lopez's numbers, and I think we can recall his illustrious career...if you don't dominate in college as a 7-footer, you're not going to suddenly become a dominating force. What's worse, his style of play doesn't mesh with the post-offense minded Jefferson. Nothing against Lopez, but I think he's a mid-first rounder who belongs elsewhere. I would prefer his brother, too (later, obviously).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and just FYI Jordan apparently has a top 5 promise (assuming its memphis though)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Oh and just FYI Jordan apparently has a top 5 promise (assuming its memphis though)


Wow.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Oh and just FYI Jordan apparently has a top 5 promise (assuming its memphis though)


If you had told me that in November or December, before he started seemingly pouting about his lack of a featured role (as a first-semester true freshman!), I'd have believed you. But now, after his disappearing act and what I perceived as a bad attitude, it is harder for me to believe. It's not his lack of developed offense that worries me nearly so much as that. "You won't let me star on my college team ... so I'm going to go star on an NBA team"? Good luck, DeAndre.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah it is just hearsay but it was apparently from 2 people within the teams office... again just 'apparently'

wouldnt surprise me though
and if its the case maybe we should look at Kwame or Darko for cheap from the grizz.. yes they are bustariffic, but they could fit next to a scorer like Al


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I like Darko and still think that his biggest problem is confidence. Granted, so is Jaric's, and I still kind of like him, too... Something about those Serbs, they think their teams have lost faith in them and promptly prove the teams right for doing so! Kwame is a free agent, isn't he? So there's no prying required to get him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ah yeah Kwame is a FA, Darko would interest me depending on the price... he could excel next to Al


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

By the way, on the Brook Lopez subject, while it had been previously reported that he was balking at a workout with Minnesota, someone (Star Tribune, probably, but I forget) reported yesterday or the day before that he has scheduled a workout here. Frankly, I hope it goes very, very badly. I am just not interested in him, and especially not with the #3 pick.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

luther said:


> By the way, on the Brook Lopez subject, while it had been previously reported that he was balking at a workout with Minnesota, *someone (Star Tribune, probably, but I forget)* reported yesterday or the day before that he has scheduled a workout here. Frankly, I hope it goes very, very badly. I am just not interested in him, and especially not with the #3 pick.


South Florida Sun-Sentinel reported it, at least, as Friday's TrueHoop showed. I just double-checked.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well yeah hes definately a prospect, but hes not a number 3 pick... he has said he would love to play next to big al, which is good.. but i still dont want to spend a pick that high on him, i dont think he has that big of an upside


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

There's been some talk that he might go later than people think. Like posters here, a lot of GMs/executives seem to like his brother more.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ What seems to be a lack of heart is a tough thing to overlook in a big. A big guy with some offensive skill but who just coasts is, well, Luc Longley or David Harrison. A guy who will never be out of a job, but will never satisfy his employer. So I wouldn't like him for the Wolves no matter who else we had. But especially considering his one apparent NBA skill is post offense, I especially think he'd be a terrible fit beside our best player (who happens to have the same skill, only better by about a factor of 10 and some tenacity to go with it).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah ive heard he could drop to 7, 8, 9 etc... no way hes a number 3 pick.

Id really like to get Robin later in the draft


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Id really like to get Robin later in the draft


Seems like that's the one thing we ALL agree on! I'd feel good about him anywhere from about 15 on, frankly, even if that's reaching a little bit. If not him, I'd like to snag someone of a similar temperament, a defensive-minded, aggressive big. DeVon Hardin has the physical ability to be that guy, for example.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, there definately seems to be some depth at the center position in this draft, and that is something the wolves despirately need to be looking at, a mid-late first rounder in a trade would be great


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not all sold about the idea of drafting Lopez, especially at 3rd overall. Historically, we are known for having a few good centers. That's the best we all had throughout the years. I don't know, really.


----------

